# Transit steering



## Alzi1967 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Update update update update*

Hi ,

Ive been having a few issues with the steering on my 2001 transit for the past 2 weeks

Some days the steering is nice and light , can turn the steering wheel with say 1 finger.
sometime later it will require a heavy pull on the wheel to turn it.

next day it may start off heavy then after 10mins will go light.

I thought i'd solved it with a fluid change as the old stuff was brown and yuk , but no particles of metal in it - just burnt looking.

so anyway changed fluid - it seemed to work fine the rest of the day . then next day intermittent light then heavy.- it doesnt matter what the engine revs are and its got a a new serpentine(fan) belt on ,there are no fluid leaks anywhere on the steering rack or pipes..

After a couple of days of still intermittent heavey/light steering , I decided to stretch the pressure releif spring inside the pump apparently this should increase the delivery pressure. and for that day and the next . the steering went nice and light , just how it used to be.

Alas it didnt last.. 

its recently had its MOT , no play in bottom ball joints - only failed on o/s track rod end - replaced with genuine ford item. 

oh yes I bought a new pump .. but it arrived like this today , i guess that aint gona work !!

Any Ideas ???? please help ...


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 7, 2010)

hiya m8 would it be  worth (if you can get one ) replacing the spring you stretched?

i'm also sure if you go to fordtransit.org one of them lads will help you out pronto...they live and breath them 

tony


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmm , there is a spring in the broken unit  mmmmmm... mite try that.......

Have posted on transit forum , thanks for the suggestions.

Alan.


----------



## barnybg (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bleeder !!*

A thought ???  * air lock * ?

Leave top off and with engine running,turn full lock to full lock ,back and forth several times,having someone check the resevoir,let us know if it done the trick !


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the airlock suggestion,

Willing to try anything , and ,just to make sure , Ive just been out and done the full l/h the full r/h lock .. not made any difference -Today i have heavy steering ..

We have drained and refilled the system twice in the last couple of weeks , which included bleeding the system. following fords directions , and even read the haynes manual... 

It was worth a try Thankyou ..


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 7, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> hiya m8 would it be worth (if you can get one ) replacing the spring you stretched?
> 
> i'm also sure if you go to fordtransit.org one of them lads will help you out pronto...they live and breath them
> 
> tony


 
Just changed the spring and plunger for a brand new 1,

refilled with new fluid and bled the system ,again. 

 steering has gone light.-    but for how long

Will see how it goes.


----------



## jayeastanglia (Apr 7, 2010)

think i answered it for u on the transit forum..check the pas bottle filter at the bottom is clean and the fluid is nice and red..also another thing is your belt ok.might be worth replacing it..


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 7, 2010)

jayeastanglia said:


> think i answered it for u on the transit forum..check the pas bottle filter at the bottom is clean and the fluid is nice and red..also another thing is your belt ok.might be worth replacing it..


 

Hi , Thanks for the suggestions.

Have been out for a drive ! - NO Improvement just changing spring and plunger.

Fluid changed again today when I tried the new spring and pliunger in the pump.thats 3 full fluid changes now so definatly Not the fluid. Im using genuine ford fluid - even though I,m assured its only dexron 3(not standard dexron 2) they resell in their own bottles.

The belt was replaced about 4 months ago , with a Gates powergrip one with 2 new pulleys and new tensioner at the same time, I mite change the belt and rule it out (can keep the old 1 as a spare anyway).argghh £29 +vat 

Hopefully the second replacement pump will arrive in the morning intact and can get it on at lunchtime.

Ill post the results one theyre done .


----------



## jayeastanglia (Apr 8, 2010)

where did you get that belt at that price!!! mine is the same belt and cost £7.85 from a motorfactors..alt belt is dearer at £24.25 as its a streachty belt..


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2010)

I do not know about Ford`s but on some vans there is a bearing in the front suspension leg (McPherson strut).If it seizes or breaks, it can affect the steering and give similar symptoms to yours.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 8, 2010)

I only have 1 belt ??????? 

 aha , That could be it , 1 missing !!!!

sorry  Just 1 belt does everything . 

It wrom local Motor Factors - its about 6 feet long .

Is yours 2.4 RWD duaratorq?

Anyway:

Its NOT the pump - Brand new Ford item Fitted. - Gutted ....



Its NOT the Fluid- Now changed with new fluid 4 times.
Its Not belt - New 1 fitted .

So either Bottom balljoint/s
Track Rod End/s
Suspension  strut Top Bearings as kindly suggested by "maingate" in previous post

Or Steering Rack ! which is most probable..... as its the most expensive ..

Next will be jack up the front , disconnect the track ro ends and see if I can find any problems with ball joints etc.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 8, 2010)

*Ford Master*



Alzi1967 said:


> I only have 1 belt ???????
> 
> aha , That could be it , 1 missing !!!!
> 
> ...



No pressure for hubby Steve (MrChrissy) when I say now that I will get him to have a look at this thread as he used to work for Ford as a Master Technician    I probably got that a bit wrong slightly.  

Anyway's, I'll get him to have a look at the thread this teatime and see if he can come with anything to help you.

Hope we can help
Chrissy


----------



## mrchrissy (Apr 8, 2010)

*transit steering*

if you chainge the steering pump & if the problem  still  remains it could be down toa presure regulator valve in the rack its self .you may be able to get the valve from your local ford deler .if not then a reconditioned rack may be the only other sulution


----------



## Hirohito (Apr 8, 2010)

*Transit Steering.*

Just an aside lads, I live & breathe the old 91 Transit & there ain't no power steering there !


----------



## jayeastanglia (Apr 9, 2010)

mines a FWD 2 litre 280 turbo diesel..they have 2 belts 1 on the offside which drives alternator and tensioner and air con and a seperate belt on the gearbox end driven by camshaft which drives the pas and water pump..
2.4 RWD have 1 belt which drives everything..does the heating work ok??if not check the pump splines for wear or signs of slipping.
I know you say new fluid but have you cleaned out the pas filler bottle as there is a fine gauze filter in the bottom..


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 10, 2010)

alzi don't know whether this sounds the same???
Out of the blue, my Convoy steering goes stiff and fails to return from a lock. Re-greasing and rocking the steering side to side didn't cure it. The top part of the offside pin was dry. 
Thinking we may have a blocked grease nipple, we removed it only to what we didn't want to see... fresh grease. 

Next step was to remove the nipple, retaining surclip and cap, load the exposed void with brake fluid and allow it to stand for a couple of hours to penetrate. A couple of days of light use in this disassembled state saw the steering return to normal. 

Refitted the parts and charged with new grease, the steering is once again 100%, Not a text book approach I know but it had the desired result.
_________________
16 seat School Minibus Service

not my work  that goes to the chap above off the ldv forum


----------



## jayeastanglia (Apr 10, 2010)

ldv convoy has a beam axle on the front transit of this year has independant front axle...but still might be a idea to check the bottom balljoints..


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 10, 2010)

maingate said:


> I do not know about Ford`s but on some vans there is a bearing in the front suspension leg (McPherson strut).If it seizes or breaks, it can affect the steering and give similar symptoms to yours.



I don't have a Transit but I have a Boxer which has McPherson struts. The top bearing on one of them semi-seized (rust) causing the steering to stiffen up and "groan" at times.
Must admit it took me a while to find the problem as everything else was OK.
You've checked everything else - surely this is worth a look?

Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi , A big thankyou to everyone who has replied so far.

I have been away for a few days down to kent 700+ miles round trip , As expected throughout the journey , The steering has been a mix of light and heavy.

Fortunatly this didnt realy affect me on this trip as it was pretty much motorway all the way there and back , however planning Uist/harris and applecross later in the year and dont fancy any steering issues on these single track roads .

Whilst away I came accross a surplus stock reconditioned mk 6 transit steering rack for sale for a very reasonable £60 - so it was purchased.

as this was a bargain im in a position to be able to replace the bottom balljoints  , just to eliminate them.

This hopefully will get fitted this next week.

If all this fails then it would realy only leave the top bearings.

So will see how it goes .....


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't forget to let us know the outcome, we're all wondering what the problem is.

Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 15, 2010)

Todays Delivery  ,, the steering rack ,Genuine TRW reconditioned rack. £50 + delivery. Outright sale (No surcharge)-
I had been quoted £165 +vat + (£50 s/c) locally.







Just needs fitting 

Autodata disk says only 2hrs to fit .

I will keep this thread updated when Its fitted.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 17, 2010)

Its got beyond a joke , after having old rack removed. Descoverd the new rack is Scrap !!.

The threaded hole where the feed pipe retaining bracket fits is stripped.

And there isnt enough alloy to have it rethreded. 

Was cheap for a reason.

New rack needed monday. 

At least Ill get some satisfaction returning it Personaly next week !!


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 17, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> Its got beyond a joke , after having old rack removed. Descoverd the new rack is Scrap !!.
> 
> The threaded hole where the feed pipe retaining bracket fits is stripped.
> 
> ...



Was it sold as "perfect".
If it was *very* cheap it could be worth your while repairing it, can it not be helicoiled? or fill with Devcon, drill & re-tap? depending on where the hole is, can you not drill through & fit a nut and bolt?
It's only a pipe bracket after all.

Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Frank ,Thanks for replying 


Not sure if it will repair, but looking at the pic there might be enough alloy left to re drill and tap . but would have to check what size bolt head will fit the actual clamp 

the clamp holds the high pressure hydraulic lines in under about 100 psi + pressure.

Cant drill through and nut and bolt it because of the direction of the hole , It will go into the steering shaft.

Its the hole on the left at the bottom this is the old rack ( New 1 on van before we noticed problem) 






Ive not used devcon so dunno about that.

I might try my local engineering firms on monday lunchtime regarding helicoil, I know they work on cylinder heads.


it was sold : as a new reconditiond rack. No mention of any damage etc. but it was on everyones fav auction site. but is a business seller with loads of other racks etc and good feedback.

But to be honest i only have wednesday to do it, 

It has to be right for weekend , as we are up at kielder forrest complex marshaling on the pirelli international rally. 

Oh whilst apart the strut and balljoint all moved free without the rack connected, but the lower joints were not under load.

Alan


----------



## maingate (Apr 17, 2010)

I would go for the helicoil option. If you drill it out, you mighten weaken the unit. When the bolt is tightened, it could crack if it is Aluminium.

Find a little Engineering firm. It is easily done but because it is a blind hole, it is best to get somebody experienced to do it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks maingate,

Just had an e-mail from the guy i bought it off, he says 

"Hi Alan just got in and found your email, i am very sorry this has happened, i brough these racks from a motorfacters that was closing down, i was under the impresion that the pipes pluged in and were held with a clamp, but was wrong, the rack was not listed as new but reconditioned but thats not the point, is it possible to have a photo of the hole where the thread is supposed to be, and of coarse a photo of the rack on the van please, i will of coarse refund you the cost of this rack i supplied and the cost of the shipping, but i cannot refund any cost for the work, sorry, regards Keith"

So if thats the case and he refunds then fair enough.

But will put another 1 on.just to be safe. If this fault passed original quality control , then what else could be wrong - I aint taking the chance.

But anyway I will keep the post running.

Alan.


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 18, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> But will put another 1 on.just to be safe. If this fault passed original quality control , then what else could be wrong - I aint taking the chance.
> 
> But anyway I will keep the post running.
> 
> Alan.



I hadn't realised that bracket clamped the pipes into the ports, I assumed it was just a bracket. I didn't know that the rack was supposed to be reconditioned, either.
I agree with what you say about quality control, some people's idea of "reconditioning" means a degrease and a fresh coat of paint.
I'd stick the old one back on until I could be sure of a suitable replacement, at least you know it's faults and that it "works", even if erratically.

Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 18, 2010)

Have been concidering the options.

Will be getting a rack from the local motor factors tommorow. eeeeekk
 at least the old 1 is off so no surcharge.

Better safe (For everyone)   than sorry.

If i get a refund for the scrap 1 then all the better.


Alan.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2010)

alzi i down my m8s (in wolverhampton)on tues transit/convoy breakers and also round corner from a transit only breakers if you want i could source you a part if you give me details i.e reg no. etc part no. and i could get u a price and i only down road in wigan so could meet ya to drop off etc 

tony


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Tony ,

I appreciate the offer , But I have decided on another (Ha ha) recon rack. this time from a reputable source (I have used same motor factors for 25years).Its garenteed for 2yrs that way.

Many Thanks again for the offer  though !!


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well here we go again 

another rack - thistime its got a garantee !!







Its not from my usual supplier , they couldnt get 1 till tommorow.


Anyway this 1 has the required threads to hold the clamp in place 






This is the quality control pass docket , So it might be ok 







Anyway I phoned around , the only place that had 1 was EK Brakes - on the phone was £149.69 inc vat (and take the original van 1 back exchange)







i went to pick it up  ouch this will hurt!!!







Went in to the trade counter , and low and behold a friend that I hadnt seen for a few years stood behind the counter, after a brief exchange of how ya doins etc, got 15% off aswell. result 

ANYONE WANT TO FIT IT ???

And a full refund just received from the original "reconditioned" rack.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 19, 2010)

2hr 20mins Rack fitted  

Just have to road test now  and if all is well "wheel alignment" more money


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 19, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> 2hr 20mins Rack fitted
> 
> Just have to road test now  and if all is well "wheel alignment" more money



good luck alzi


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 23, 2010)

**

tracking done Tuesday .

any better?? ........... NOOOOOO 

Wednesday Evening

stripped the steering colom , oiled and regreased everything on it , still the same


Today 

Fitted 2 new lower ball joints today , 1st one N/S took 3hrs , It had about 3/4mm play in it.

It was a swine to get out of the lower arm, The ball joint was Knackerd.


the 2nd one took 1.5 hrs, removed hub carrier and arm in one, .Fairly straight forward ,no play or damage to ball joint but changed it anyway..

Now the steering isnt Light. its just heavy and strugles to self centre after turning a corner.

*This Is now beyond a joke.*


*I have fitted ,*

*Brand New pas Pump - the pulley on the old pump was chipped anyway.*
*New / Recon Steering rack - All fully bled through. -old rack needed doing anyway.it was worn- tie rods were worn and play inside- the body*
*Fluid changed about 5 times now - its lovely and red now.*
*2 new track rod ends - just to be sure*
*Pas Fluid Reservour cleaned*
*2 new lower ball joints - 1 was worn anyway*
*Stripped /cleaned/ greased whole steering colomn / uj's*
*There are no leaks or Crimped pipes.*

But I guess this only leaves the Top mounts or the struts themselves, but need to get some H/D spring compressors first before I can do these.
the ones Ive got will only do Car springs.

* or am I missing something ????????*


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 23, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> But I guess this only leaves the Top mounts or the struts themselves. or am I missing something ????????



If it's the top bearings, you know what I'm going to say doncha? 

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmmmm , I can Imagine. .


----------



## Geoff.W (Apr 23, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> **
> 
> * or am I missing something ????????*



YES!!

From your original description of your problem:- intermitent power assistance, together with the dirty/contaminated fluid I would suspect that one of the rubber pipes has collapsed internaly (probably the suction/feed pipe from the reservoir to the pump). This can happen even though the pipe looks perfect from the outside.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi

It was only the original fluid brownish. But that was probly the original fluid from 2001 when the van was made.For the last few weeks its been new red and clean.

The pipe from the reserviour to the pump is only about 5 inches long , It feels like its still intact , its quite hard rubber , and when its been taken off there was no sign of it perishing or collapsing.

Heres a picture






Although what ill do is try some 15mm copper tube inside it tommorow temporarilly to make sure it doesnt collapse, The rest of the lines are fairly high pressure, and not under any vaccum.

Its worth a try at least .,Thankyou


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 24, 2010)

To continue Geoff's theme (and I'm speaking generally here, I don't know anything about the Transit system) one of the pipes should have a non-return valve, usually crimped into the "rubber" pipe and you can't see or get at it. given that it lives in a constant flow of lubricant it should never seize but I suppose that if at one time a bit of debris had got in there............?

The cost of these pipes is outrageous for what they are, I had one go when I worked at Hiflex, if it wasn't for the valve, I could have made my own replacement - sickening 

Rgds
Frank

(still think its the strut top bearing though)


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 24, 2010)

Its looking like it may be the top bearing .

I have found a slight knocking noise from that area today on the o/s 

but anyway heres a picture of the power steering system .






As far as I can tell/see there are no valves in the pipes , 1 of them has been replaced recently before I bought the van.Its new and shiney looking.


This is the design of the strut 

*part number 3 is a bearing*







obviously the steering colomn






And the setup of the bottom ball joint







I definatly have flow through the system.you can see it in the reserviour.

Just trying to locate some spring compressors that will do these HUGE springs.


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 24, 2010)

Your steering pipework is a lot more complex than mine! I have 3 pipes - from res to pump, pump to rack and rack to res.

Top bearing looks a similar setup to the Boxer.

I _*should*_ have some compressors in the shed if you're stuck PM me if you need them.

HTH
Frank


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 24, 2010)

Alzi

Don't want teach granny to suck eggs but if your doing the top strut bearing, crack the nut (No 10 on diag) before slackening the retaining nuts (No 9 on diag) saves hassle later.
Reverse when re-fitting torque that one last (No 10)

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 1, 2010)

*UPDATE*

*You will not beleive this !!!!!!*

I have been down to kent again this last week , another 700 mile round trip, not fun especialy the 8 1/2 hour trip back.

Anyway,
Sunday 1pm 25th April
Checked Oil , Water , Tyre pressure , All Ok.
Pas fluid had dropped 1" in the reserviour overnight????? Hmm 
didnt think too much about this , I thought air lock and topped it up
To Max level.
3.30 pm Wolverhampton Checked Pas Fluid. Virtialy Empty.
Not i,m a bit concerned. still I had fluid with me so refilled it.
Called in to Wolves to collect something, Then set off again.
Got to M1 services (Northampton) decided to stop and check fluid. - Still full
Travelled to M25 (South Mimms services) , stopped and checked fluid , Still Full.
So carried on to Maidstone.
Arrived 8pm checked fluid - still full.

Monday 26th April 
Checked the PAS fluid , It was Half empty !!!! - But No leaks Anywhere. ???
Was this an airlock or What ????
Filled it up but didnt go anywhere

Tuesday 27th April
Checked the Level in the morning , Half empty again ! this time fluid dripping 
from the n/s of the front crosmember.
Filled it again - Still didnt go anywhere.
Had a thought , I hadnt changed the seals where the pipes go in to the rack !
Were these leaking (coulnt see properly)
So phoned the local Ford Garage SMC.
After 3 phone calls and 4 trips to the dealers managed to get the seals.

Wednesday 28th April 
SAME Again , half empty.so went to do the seals , BUT its not them thats leaking, Whilst under 
the Van the n/s gaiter on the PAS rack is swelled up like a baloon ,
obviously full of fluid- LEAKING SEAL !! NOT HAPPY !!!!
By now Im out of fluid , Trip to local motor factors £27-83 for 5lts Fluid.
Phoned Rack supplier , Their reply "All we can do is exchange it ", as expected.

Friday 30th April

Refilled PAS and set off back to Blackpool at 11 Am.
with regular stops and checks , got back to Blackpool 7.30 pm
Bank Holiday Traffic !!!!


*TODAY Saturday 1st May*

Starting at 7.45am
Took Rack off - Took it back.. EXCHANGED IT.

Back home 9.25am

Took PAS pump off , and pipes and reserviour all off cleaned , flushed through , blown all pipes through with compressor , and pump all cleaned blown through and flushed with clean fluid.
Reserviour washed ,dried AND blown thorough with compressed air.

ALL SPOTLESS AGAIN !! - 

Refitted pump, reservioir and pipes.
Run new fluid through to flushed everything through Again
Fitted NEW rack complete with Brand new track rod ends AGAIN.
Fitted new seals to the pipes, Filled with fluid and took the return pipe off into old container and flushed it all AGAIN 
Refitted the steering Colomn UJ , 
Refilled with Fluid.
Went to bleed it up.

*THERE IS A SEVERE KNOCKING COMING FROM INSIDE THE RACK SPINDLE WHEN YOU TURN THE WHEELS.*

*THIS IS JUST UNBELEIVABLE.YOU'D HAVE TO BE HERE TO BELEIVE THIS*


*THIS IS THE SECOND FAULTY RECONDITIONED RACK FROM EK BRAKES IN BLACKPOOL.*

AND WHEN ROAD TESTED - THE STEERING IS JUST THE SAME AS IT WAS ORIGINALLY - BUT WITH THE ADDED KNOCKING !!.

I HAVE HAD ENOUGH I DONT WANT ANOTHER RACK FROM THEM , BUT THEY TOOK MY OLD 1 IN EXCHANGE.

*What do I do ???????*
**


----------



## coolasluck (May 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your woes mate,through experiance and watching people cause themselves no end of costly damage by tinkering with stuff themselves i have always been under the attitude of take it to a garage and let them sort the problem.I myself have changed parts to then realise that it was something else,money spent unnessarsarily

You do appear to have had a lot of bad luck

I  am wondering if it is a problem that is giving you the problems and maybe not the rack,but something else that is damaging your rack.
I take it that the rack is exactly the same as the one you took off?And not one that is for some reason very slightly differant?


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 1, 2010)

I Agree , If you can find a garage you can trust , I have always done my own vehicles for the last 28 yrs, I have Managed and run sucessfull racing teams and built / repaired numerous Race/ championship winning cars , plus run a number of very sucessfull workshop/garages and never had any problems like this before , thats why I put the thread on here , as most of you use van mechanical components, Ive mainly worked on cars , someone may have had more experience than me, with commercial type vehicles , and it is a camper !!

I initially started the same thread on the transit forum , but had very little response

Just My Family have travel in this , I wouldnt trust anyone else , I have seen a lot of bad workmanship over the years.

No one can fault my work  , anyone is welcome to have a look and try.

Initial diagnosis of my fault on the van may have been wrong , this is due to the nature of the initial fault.

even if this thread doesnt appear that way , Its not the work thats faulty its the parts.

OR IS IT JUST PURE BAD LUCK , WHO KNOWS !!!

BUT ITS LOOKING LIKE THE BEARINGS IN THE TOP MOUNTS !!!!!!!


----------



## tclarkie (May 1, 2010)

Hi There sorry to hear about your bad luck.  I have been havin the same problem as you on my transit but my is a 1999 v reg. Apart from my steering is hard all the time. I got a guy to have a look at it and he said it seems like the suspension bearings could be seize or the ball joints and doesnt think it is anything to do with the compoments of the power steering system. I will be doing my over the weekend so i let you know if this solves it or not.
Hope you get yours sorted soon


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 1, 2010)

tclarkie "GOOD LUCK" , I would be happier to have had a permanant problem , wheas an intermittent one is very difficult to find.

Let us know please

coolasluck

Initial fault looked like pump or rack loosing pressure, so changed pump as the original one had a chip in pulley anyway, then tried rack which also had play in tie rods , so decided to change it anyway.

I have had a run of bad luck with parts arriving faulty or broken.

1st brand new Ford pump arrived with a smashed / broken pulley from supplier -

1st "Recon" rack arrived with stripped tread where pipes clamp in, which was,nt spotted till it was fitted this was bought online and sent via courier , supplier said "IT WAS NEW OLD STOCK" more like customer return.

In between fitting all new components each time the system was flushed through with clean fluid and blown though with compressed air ,

Which is probly more than any garage would bother to do ! ,
 This is to reduce the possibility of contamination from failed parts..more 

Ball joints/track rod ends replaced just to Eliminate them as they are relitavly cheap.(for the first pair anyway) 

The First EK BRAKES rack well .only leaked whilst not under prssure , fluid seeping past the seal , wouldnt be spotted during testing, especially as it filled up the gaiter.

The latest rack fault was detected before it even turned a wheel IT KNOCKS . obviously one of the reasons why it was sent to be reconditioned in the first place.

This should have been detected whilst being Inspected by reconditioner.

I AM CURED !!!!


----------



## n8rbos (May 1, 2010)

very very suspicious that'just picking summat up' in wolvo!!

my neck of the woods til 8/9 month ago lol.

so sorry ya still avin probs m8, but i'm sure you will sort it!


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 1, 2010)

It was actualy Perton on the outskirts of wolverhampton.

Nothing Sinister  , 

just a Spare Tyre Fully tested part worn as new 9.75mm tread £35,

Not bad when you concider round our way they are £167 new 

Thanks for the vote of confidence on getting the van sorted.


----------



## Boxerman (May 2, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> *THIS IS THE SECOND FAULTY RECONDITIONED RACK FROM EK BRAKES IN BLACKPOOL.*
> 
> AND WHEN ROAD TESTED - THE STEERING IS JUST THE SAME AS IT WAS ORIGINALLY - BUT WITH THE ADDED KNOCKING !!.
> 
> ...



You haven't been kicking some old lady's cat have you?

Seriously, when you bought the first rack from EK Brakes, there was a test certificate on it, which you have a photograph of. Was there one with the second rack? If so you need a photo of that as well, and any other paperwork.

I can well understand that you do not wish to deal with EK brakes again but I think your hands are tied as, like you say, they have your old rack and your money. 
Explain the situation to them and tell them that the racks they sold you cannot have passed the tests on the certificate and are therefore contravening the sale of goods and trade description acts. 

Ask for a refund and your old rack, tell them that you have evidence to prove that the faulty racks were sold as tested when they obviously were not, the fact that they took the first one back means that they accepted it was faulty. If they can't give you your old rack back (probably sent it off for "reconditioning") ask for your money back and keep the one you now have.

Don't forget that the seller is responsible, not the manufacturer, don't get palmed off with "you'll have to deal direct with the people who supplied the rack"

Threaten to go to the trading standards officer in your area with your evidence if you don't get satisfaction (go anyway if you feel like it) I don't know if you have the same one as Preston - Jim Potts - but he is "keen". 

From what I have read here about your abilities, I am in no doubt that the problem is down to faulty parts rather than your lack of skill or knowledge BUT it might be an idea if you can have a word with someone from a Ford agent who works on these vans to see if it's a common or known problem.

Rgds
Frank


----------



## n8rbos (May 2, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> It was actualy Perton on the outskirts of wolverhampton.
> 
> Nothing Sinister  ,
> 
> ...



bout every two weeks i'm down wolvo so if u or any1 wants owt pickin up i'm ya man ....save ya fuel
what size tyre?


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 2, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> You haven't been kicking some old lady's cat have you?


 
*No , But If it would help I will start !!* 

Hi Frank

As regards the test certificate for the second "EK" rack , then yes I have that , but no new receipt.

As far as I can see each rack has a New serial number etched into it, so there should be a record of it being changed.

As for the Remanufacturing company "AMK", their website clearly states they do NOT deal with the public , so "EK" will have to deal with it.

you should see AMK's surcharge - refund criteria for old racks. http://www.amkauto.co.uk/pages/returnstandards.pdf

Its now at the stage where I cannot absorb the additional costs incurred in replacing the rack again, as Im sure i will have top mount bearings to change somewhere down the line .

I have a friend who runs a fleet of minibuses , I'll go and see him during the week , see if he has had any similar problems , but ill keep everyone posted. 

also thanks n8rbos.

Tyre is a 215 75 r16 Michelin Agillis 81 , matches the others on the van oh it was 9.66mm













*I think I will be going that way again quite soon, back to kent again.*


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 5, 2010)

*SHORT UPDATE*

I have been back to the supplier and told them 2nd reconditioned rack is faulty, Their reply was .
"we have none in stock we can get you another rack ", oh and "your old rack has gone now, you cant have it back."

do I , dont I accept another recon rack???

NOOOOOOO

I still have the Faulty rack , and will be returning it for a Full refund tommorow, and bringing up the fact they had my old rack, and see what they will do, if they will give me some sort of compensation/ credit for it. 

I cant go through this again... so decided 
*BRAND NEW -NOT RECONDITIONED RACK !! *

*T**his arrived today *






*NO MORE RECONDITIONED FAULTY CRAP !!!!!!*












*Comes complete with Track rod ends , BUT NO NUTS *

*I think im going nuts !!*

*A trip to FORD , and that was sorted £2 for NUTS.*






*It should be fitted tommorow sometime , I WILL SEE HOW IT GOES.*


*I am also trying to source some good USED front shocks/springs c.w Topmounts.*


*But so I dont get Bored.. My next task ................. Full Timing Chain / Tensioners etc...*

*



*


----------



## n8rbos (May 6, 2010)

lol alzi my hats off to you!!!!!

when everyone else would be losin' their cools/heads your calm as a cucumber!(i bet ) lol

keep us posted

by the way that initial problem is definately caused by your dust caps missing off the rear offside wheel


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 9, 2010)

Hi Folks ,


NO ITS NOT SORTED YET !!!  

Its back to square 1 ,Intermittent heavy and light. GRRRRR....

The only things left to try now are the 2 front struts / top mounts (Bought and awaiting delivery)

And possibly the steering colomb UJ's So Have bought another one (Bought and awaiting delivery)

What I've acheived this week are :-

Brand new Genuine FORD rack fitted c/w the new track rod ends.

Whole system Flushed Cleaned and bled through AGAIN.

The 2nd EK brakes Faulty rack returned and refunded.

Promise of my old rack to be returned.

New Tyre Fitted 

Received all the parts to do the Timing Chain (All Genuine FORD). 

Got Timing locking pins .

Tracking Done .. Again (Free after I explained what was had gone on).

So will see how it all goes  , I dont think Ive missed anything.

Thats it for now 

P.S. Could I still have missed anything ??????

Dustcap ?


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 11, 2010)

*ITS WORKING --ALL SORTED - Yipeeee*

*YES ITS ALL WORKING ,STEERING ALL SORTED after ONLY 5 WEEKS*

IT TOOK 5 HOURS TODAY

NOW I'M REALY PI**ED OFF !!

For all who have followed this thread !
Van Has had all of the below fitted.

Brand New Steering Rack.
Brand New P/S Pump.
Brand New Track Rod Ends.
Brand new Bottom Ball Joints.
2 USED but Vgc Shocks & Springs.
USED but Vgc Steering Colomn.
Tracking Done.

AND NEEDED NONE OF THEM !!!!!

It was :- ITEM Number 12 






*This part is bolted to the floor ,and is in a compressed state ,clamped between 2 plates to the floor.when fitted.and the bearing inside was full of crap.It was only w**hen actually changing the colomn did it need to be removed from the van.*

*Even when I first stripped the original colomn down this didnt need to be removed.I had checked it was free when changing the Racks , and when not bolted in place it did spin freely !*

*This was Virtually Impossible to detect *

*Anyway Its All been overhauled ,*
*At least I Know Its all done, and steering is Perfect (Its Lighter than our Ford Focus Now)*

*A BIG Thankyou to all who contributed.*

*I Think the bearing just needed cleaning  *

*This has been a very stressfull very very expensive excersise *




*TIMING *
*CHAIN *
*NEXT !!*
​


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2010)

glad you found the problem.. shame it was so much work. i have never worked on transits dont like them. but it was interesting following the story. i couldnt help with advice but have learnt something. hope you dont have too many probs with the van for a while. 

get a vw much better. actually i drive a mitsubishi canter and a mazda bongo .but never mind. 
thanks for the tale alls well that ends well. cheers alan.


----------



## Boxerman (May 12, 2010)

*Sorted*

Glad you got it fixed mate - it's been driving me daft and it's not my van!
Are you still going to replace the struts? personally I'd leave it as it is - just in case....

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 12, 2010)

I changed the struts/springs yesterday(all off a 2005 van) , Then tested the van , They made no difference to the steering at the time, But they are in a lot better condition.

My last job to try was the colomn.

Because it was a complete one that arrived (from a 2005 van) , this is when I found that stupid piece of rubber ford crap SH*T thing that was the fault !.

CHEERS FRANK.


----------



## maingate (May 12, 2010)

Go and have a lie down alzi.

You have earned it.


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 16, 2010)

*Its still all working*

Just incase anyone has missed the last couple of posts ,

ITS ALL STILL WORKING. 

Thankyou everyone whao has posted on this thread.


----------



## n8rbos (May 17, 2010)

bet you don't need sleeping tablets no more 

so glad you sorted m8!

think of it this way! shouldn't need any of them bits done for a few years now


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks N8RBOS


----------

